# End of Beethoven op. 109



## Couchie

WTF?


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Ukko

Couchie said:


> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2210


If you weren't so damn wordy, someone could maybe get a word in edgewise.


----------



## tdc

I'm guessing the 'wtf', is in reference to the appearance of some kind of a perma-trill going on there? That maybe somewhat tricky:lol:


----------



## Weston

I hear this played (somehow!) with the pedal down so it sounds like a wash of detuned noise. I'll bet that makes it a marginally easier to get by - though I wouldn't know. I sometimes wonder if Beethoven meant for it be that muddy, but I think he probably did. It's a great contrast to the following section where he takes it down quite a few notches to a wonderful quiet resolution.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I think the double-trills means it can only be played during an earthquake.


----------



## Rasa

There's Bach WTC passages that have the same difficulty.


----------



## Sondersdorf

Couchie said:


> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2210


Three years later Igor Levitt gave us the answer when he recorded this.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Manxfeeder said:


> I think the double-trills means it can only be played during an earthquake.


So this "portrays" a boat rocking like an earthquake?:

1:39


----------

